# 2004 GTO won’t start no spark



## 2004 GTO 5150 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello all,
I recently purchased a 2004 GTO . I was driving it for 2 weeks no problems. 1 week ago I was driving and it shut off. Everything shut off. Tried to start it would only turnover. I waited for 15 min and it fired up. It did this 2 more times then I had no troubles for 3 days. On the 4th day I drove it 30 min no issue. went back in to go home drove for 15 min again shut off. Had it towed to my house. Sit for 2 days fired up no problem drove it again today shut off. It only turns over. I have no spark and have changed the crankshaft sensor today. Still nothing. Any idea what it may be ? Could it be a camshaft sensor ? Have fuel ,battery has 12.6 v. Don’t know what it may be
Thanks


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

First thing to do would be:

Check the bcm wiring harness under the passerger side glox box. It comes out of the BCM and makes a 90 degree turn over a metal bracket. They are known to rub thru and start shorting wires out. 

Its also possible the bcm is starting to take a poop. Im on my third in 7 years


----------



## 2004 GTO 5150 (Nov 10, 2018)

Are the BIM exspensive ?


----------



## 2004 GTO 5150 (Nov 10, 2018)

What am looking for in the wire . Do I just wrap with tape ?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

You're looking to see if that bracket has worn thru the wiring harness. If it hasnt it is good practice to go ahead and wrap it with electrical tape for preventative measures.

You can have your BCM fixed at a place called g7computers.com . Mine recently took a poop again. I sent it out to g7 and they fixed it the day they got it and shipped it back the same day. In fact they gaurantee they will fix it the same day you send it. Works for any computer... ie bcm, pcm, ecu, ecm ect. Cost me $225 and the goat is back up and running.


----------



## 2004 GTO 5150 (Nov 10, 2018)

Will the bcm mess up anything if the car has been tuned ?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Negative. The pcm is what is tuned. The bcm is just along for the ride


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

It might give you something to go on, if you had it scanned.

Larry


----------

